# GFX Battle. Thema: Fahrzeuge



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

*Hier die Umfrage zum Battle
bitte stimmt ab was eurer Meinung nach die beste Sig ist!
Thema: Fahrzeuge​*
Sig 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte nichts hier rein schreiben bis Sonntag 15 uhr!!*


----------



## Ocian (2. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin hat es noch nicht verstanden.

Nun noch mal für alle:



> *Bitte nichts hier rein schreiben bis Sonntag 15 uhr!!*


----------



## Celdaro (3. Mai 2009)

Gewinnerreihenfolge:
1: Zorkal
2: Kangrim
3: Night fall
4: Celdaro

Signaturenmacher:
Sig1: Celdaro (ich)
Sig2: Kangrim
Sig3: Zorkal
Sig4: Night fall

gz zorkal^^

stand am ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

hatte erst zwischen sig2 und 3 geschwankt, mich dann aber doch für drei entschieden weil da die fahrzeuge präsenter waren.
sig 4 war glaube ich als scherz gedacht oder? zummindest wirkt es schnell mal hingeklatscht . die geschwindigkeitsstreifen passen auch irgendwie garnicht. aber es erinnert mich mit dem hintergund an pimp my ride^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Ich heiße btw night falls. Und nein - das war kein Scherz! Ich hab an dieser Signatur 4 Tage lang gesessen und nun kommt jemand wie du daher und meint das sei ein Scherz. Na immerhin war sie besser als die von Celdaro!


----------



## Thront (3. Mai 2009)

"speed is my life" 


... hab ich auch immer gesagt. leider sieht das BTM das anders.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich heiße btw night falls. Und nein - das war kein Scherz! Ich hab an dieser Signatur 4 Tage lang gesessen und nun kommt jemand wie du daher und meint das sei ein Scherz. Na immerhin war sie besser als die von Celdaro!


sorry ich wollte das nicht böse meinen falls es so rüber kam, aber nachdem das thema anfangs nicht grad großen anklang fand, dachte ich das einer bzw du sich halt nen spaß erlaubt. die ellipsen lassend as bild nämlich nicht reifer wirken.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch zwischen 2 & 3 geschwankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich für die 2 entschieden da sie mich eher ansprach als die 3 da i den yoshi einfach vieel besser fand ... war diesmal einfach en reine retro entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jetzt erfahre ich die is von Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> die ellipsen lassend as bild nämlich nicht reifer wirken.


Das sollte nur nochmal unterstreichen, dass Auto-fahren SUPER COOL!!! ist und ich dem Initiator des Wettbewerbs vollen Respekt für dieses großartige Thema zolle... :/


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Das sollte nur nochmal unterstreichen, dass Auto-fahren SUPER COOL!!! ist und ich dem Initiator des Wettbewerbs vollen Respekt für dieses großartige Thema zolle... :/


ganz toll, ich hatte schon schuldgefühle und jetzt das^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> ganz toll, ich hatte schon schuldgefühle und jetzt das^^


Meine Güte, das ist ein schlecht ausgeschnittenes Auto auf nem öden Hintergrund mit nem Windfilter drüber. 
Und dann steht da noch mit Paint geschrieben: "Auto fahren!!! Super cool!" drauf. (Und es stammt nicht von Benjamin Blümchen)
Wie kann man da nur eine Sekunde denken, es sei KEIN Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Die letzte Sig sieht ja mal sowas von grottig aus dass es wieder lustig is ^^


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2009)

ist sig nummer 3 nicht einfach aus dem burnout revenge bild ausgeschnitten ?


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo du's sagst - du hast recht... Da wurd allerdings noch ein bisschen am Kontrast gespielt und Effekte drübergelegt.

vgl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

nr 2 absolut geil


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

yeah die yoshi signatur gefällt mir am besten..


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

wäre es eigentlich nicht angebrachter das zukünftig im forenspiele unterforum zu starten?


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Freut mich das die sig euch so gefällt. Mit dem thema Fahrzeuge konnte ich halt total nichts anfangen also hab ich es mit etwas kombiniert wo ich doch ein bisschen ahnung habe.^^

Zorkal hat meiner meinung nach auch verdient gewonnen, da es einfach sehr gut aussieht und wie schon gesagt das fahrzeug mehr betont wurde.^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wäre es eigentlich nicht angebrachter das zukünftig im forenspiele unterforum zu starten?


Im Moment bin ich eher kurz davor das ganze komplett ab zu sagen. Kaum jemand macht mit und von denen scheinen es die meisten noch als Witz zu betrachten.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich eher kurz davor das ganze komplett ab zu sagen. Kaum jemand macht mit und von denen scheinen es die meisten noch als Witz zu betrachten.


kann man denn nicht eine mindestzahl an teilnehmern festlegen? also das erst ab 6 signaturen ein battle gestartet werden darf? sofern die anzahl nicht erreicht wird, werden sie trotzdem noch im designthread veröffentlicht wo man zummindest über sie reden kann.


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst - du hast recht... Da wurd allerdings noch ein bisschen am Kontrast gespielt und Effekte drübergelegt.
> 
> vgl:
> 
> ...


Oo...ganz ehrlich:Ich habe den Render gefunden und dann einen passenden BG gesucht und garnicht so richtig wahrgenommen das der Render aus dem gleichen Bild ist :/

Und über Nummer 4 musste ich wirklich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Oo...ganz ehrlich:Ich habe den Render gefunden und dann einen passenden BG gesucht und garnicht so richtig wahrgenommen das der Render aus dem gleichen Bild ist :/


Hm, du hast den Render gesehen, dazu iiiirgendwo im Internet einen Hintergrund gesucht, rein zufälligerweise den genommen, der auch im Original ist und ihn noch rein zufälliger seine die Autos an exakt die selbe Stelle gesetzt? Reife Leistung...


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

1. was soll dieser grüne glibber da vorne vom auto? sonst fand ichs gut
2. hätte ich erst fast gewählt, aber bin dann doch zu 3, 2 war mir ein bisschen zu sehr der 'yoshi-bonus'
3. verkörpert mehr die autos, keine ablenkung, top
4. what the fuck, scheinbar standarthintergrund von irgendeinem bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder von google, da ein auto drauf geklatscht und etwas verwischt, dann noch einen text daneben den ich nicht wirklich als bonus interpretiere... najaaa


----------



## Celdaro (3. Mai 2009)

der grüne glibber war n c4d render.....wollt halt ma n c4d render anmodellieren versuchen^^


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, du hast den Render gesehen, dazu iiiirgendwo im Internet einen Hintergrund gesucht, rein zufälligerweise den genommen, der auch im Original ist und ihn noch rein zufälliger seine die Autos an exakt die selbe Stelle gesetzt? Reife Leistung...


Ich hab den Burnoutrender genommen und dann halt nach Burnout Wallpapern gesucht.Dann hab ich einen in den Hintergrund gecopypastet und halt so verschoben das nur die Häuserfassaden zu sehen sind. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mich ja disqualifizieren ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich eher kurz davor das ganze komplett ab zu sagen. Kaum jemand macht mit und von denen scheinen es die meisten noch als Witz zu betrachten.



Ich würde manchmal sogar mitmachen, wenn ich paar Minuten hab um etwas zu basteln, aber ich bekomme das gar nicht mit, wann hier ein GFX Battle startet... immer erst wenn die Ergebnisse gepostet werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würde manchmal sogar mitmachen, wenn ich paar Minuten hab um etwas zu basteln, aber ich bekomme das gar nicht mit, wann hier ein GFX Battle startet... immer erst wenn die Ergebnisse gepostet werden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musste jeden Tag im DesignerThread reinschauen^^ Da steht das Thema usw =)


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Musste jeden Tag im DesignerThread reinschauen^^ Da steht das Thema usw =)



Ahso danke ^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würde manchmal sogar mitmachen, wenn ich paar Minuten hab um etwas zu basteln, aber ich bekomme das gar nicht mit, wann hier ein GFX Battle startet... immer erst wenn die Ergebnisse gepostet werden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das thema wird vorher immer im designthread besprochen, man hat dann mehrere tage zeit seinen vorschlag einzusenden. also bei interesse den designthread ab und zu verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Mep Mep, da war Roadrunner Nimmue schneller als ich oller Kojote^^


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, fand ich alle ziemlich miserabel..
Nummer 2 und 3 waren noch die Besten 
Hab 3 gewählt, weil es nach der meisten Mühe ausgesehen hat.

Könnte man bitte für das nächste Battle ein Thema nehmen das beinahe Jeden interessiert?


----------



## Deanne (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Könnte man bitte für das nächste Battle ein Thema nehmen das beinahe Jeden interessiert?



Mir scheint es, als lasse das Interesse am Battle generell nach. Und dann noch ein passendes Thema zu finden, dürfte schwierig werden.

Im übrigen fand ich auch keine der Signaturen auffällig gut.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir scheint es, als lasse das Interesse am Battle generell nach. Und dann noch ein passendes Thema zu finden, dürfte schwierig werden.



Nee, aber es gibt wirklich bessere Themen als Fahrzeuge..


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir scheint es, als lasse das Interesse am Battle generell nach. Und dann noch ein passendes Thema zu finden, dürfte schwierig werden.


Mir ist immernoch schleierhaft,wieso wir auf einmal "Themen" wählen.Die Rendervorgabe fand ich schon ganz gut,und wenn die nicht gefällt,dann macht eben jeder ne Sig und gut ist...Das Interesse lässt wirklich ab,aus verschiedensten Gründen.Ich weiß übrigens immernoch nicht,wieso Leute wie Bankchar,EXclaw etc. nicht mitmachen,dann hätten wir zwar keine Chance (obwohl...bei den Wählern ist alles möglich),aber die Sigs würden wenigstens anständig aussehn.Ausserdem sollte der Leiter des jeweiligen Battles nicht alle Sigs einfach annehmen (Ja,ich meine damit Night falls Signatur).
Zu den Signaturen äusser ich mich lieber nicht,sonst fang ich noch an zu beleidigen *g* Ich hab Yoshi gewählt,nur deshalb,weil Yoshi drauf war.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab Yoshi gewählt,nur deshalb,weil Yoshi drauf war.



Das nenn ich Begründung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war auch kurz davor Yoshi zu wählen, aber es geht nun mal um das Design


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

und mal zu sagen i hätt asuch am battle teilgenommen nur 
1. pc läuft erst seit en paar tagen wieder
2. muss i mi da erst mal wieder rein arbeiten
3 is das mit den themen schon ganz gut gelöst


das beste tehma bis dato fand ich von Lillyan mit dem Summerfeeling und so da kann man ne menge druss machen also winner lass dir ein gutes udn für  alle ein akzeptables thema einfallen


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Begründung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab extra die 3 bei Tineye gesucht und festgestellt,dass es nur ein Stock und 4 Filter sind,die erste und die vierte waren doch 'n Witz,da blieb nur die zweite...mit Yoshi!


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bin damit auch raus und werd nichtmehr mitmachen. Es dürfen alle gerne ihre Meinung sagen, aber wenn nichts weiter kommt als: "Alle signaturen sind mieserabel" ohne selber mitgemacht zu haben find ich das schon sehr traurig.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin damit auch raus und werd nichtmehr mitmachen. Es dürfen alle gerne ihre Meinung sagen, aber wenn nichts weiter kommt als: "Alle signaturen sind mieserabel" ohne selber mitgemacht zu haben find ich das schon sehr traurig.





> Nummer 2 und 3 waren noch die Besten



Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Battles fan ich dieses hier ziemlich miserabel

Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Battles fan ich dieses hier ziemlich miserabel
> 
> Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt



Ich bin nicht eingeschnappt. Nur kommt so eine Aussage echt jedes mal. Ich will jetzt auch nicht behaupten, das das die besten signaturen sind die wir jemals gemacht haben, nur hat da sicherlich (fast) jeder viel mühe reingesteckt und unter einem thema zu arbeiten ist auch nicht immer das leichteste.


----------



## Deanne (3. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin damit auch raus und werd nichtmehr mitmachen. Es dürfen alle gerne ihre Meinung sagen, aber wenn nichts weiter kommt als: "Alle signaturen sind mieserabel" ohne selber mitgemacht zu haben find ich das schon sehr traurig.



Ich für meinen Teil würde gerne konstruktive Kritik üben, aber leider verstehen das manche hier gerne falsch. 
Das ist zwar scheiße, weil man sich so auch nützliche Verbesserungsvorschläge verkneifen muss, aber so ist es eben.

Und da ich am eigenen Leibe erfahren musste, wie wenig sportlich einige diesen Battle nehmen, möchte ich auch ungern näher auf die Signaturen eingehen.
Ich mag nicht vorgeworfen bekommen, ein befangenes, unobjektives Urteil gefällt zu haben. Jetzt, wo die Teilnehmer bekannt sind, ist das so eine Sache.

Es sei dazu nur soviel gesagt, dass ich für Nummer 3 gestimmt habe. Im großen und ganzen haben mir die Signaturen aber einfach alle nicht so sehr gefallen, dass ich sagen konnte "Hey, wow, die ist es!".


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

2 fand ich am besten
3 eigtl auch ganz cool aber ich hab mich halt gefragt wie viel eingenleistung da denn wirklich drin steckt
4 fand ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auf jeden fall war alles besser als das was ich hinbekommen würde^^


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 2 eigtl auch ganz cool aber ich hab mich halt gefragt wie viel eingenleistung da denn wirklich drin steckt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den stock mit den bäumen hab ich leider grade nichtmehr zur hand.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Pfff... nach dem miesen Feedback mache ich nimmer beim contest mit. *tz*


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2009)

Hab auch Yoshi gewählt. War einfach die beste Signatur.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 3 fand ich am besten
> 2 eigtl auch ganz cool aber ich hab mich halt gefragt wie viel eingenleistung da denn wirklich drin steckt
> 4 fand ich lustig
> 
> ...


upps 2 und 3 vertauscht. sry


----------

